# When should i take my tortoise to his first vet visit?



## megoon (Apr 27, 2012)

I've had my tortoise for about seven months and I want to know when I should take him for his first vet visit.


----------



## wellington (Apr 27, 2012)

Mine is a year old and has never been to a vet. Unless yours is wild caught, or if something is making you think it's sick, or has parasites, you shouldn't have to take it to a vet.


----------



## HtVic (Apr 27, 2012)

why does ur tort need to visit the vet


----------



## Arizona Sulcata (Apr 27, 2012)

wellington said:


> Mine is a year old and has never been to a vet. Unless yours is wild caught, or if something is making you think it's sick, or has parasites, you shouldn't have to take it to a vet.



I agree. I've never had to take any of mine to the vet in all the years I've been doing this. Only if you suspect something is wrong.


----------



## pryncesssc (Apr 27, 2012)

I took mine to the vet for a fecal even though she is captive bred just to ease my mind and know that she is healthy


----------



## Katherine (Apr 27, 2012)

You should find a vet at your earliest convenience. I don't think it is necessary to take your tortoise for routine vet visits if s/he is healthy and you are capable of tracking periodic "weigh in's" at home, but you never know when you will need one. Finding a tortoise knowledgable veterinarian is not always easy, and finding one you like and respect could be a challenge. If you locate and visit one before you have a problem, they will have you and your tortoises information on file and will be able to assist you quicker in the event that your tortoise has an emergency or gets sick. It is definitely beneficial to build a good relationship with a vet before you *need* to.


----------



## megoon (Apr 27, 2012)

I just want to take him because I'm such a worry ward and I'm constantly paranoid that something is wrong with him. He's my baby!


----------



## drgnfly2265 (Apr 28, 2012)

I've never taken Bowser to the vet. If she gets sick or hurt then I would.


----------



## cemmons12 (Apr 28, 2012)

I took Cooper only after the good people on here told me to because they thought he had a URI, which he did! And I took Ophelia right when I got het because she was a rescue and her beak was super long, so were her nails, and she had dips in her shell and was peeling very badly. They trim'd her nails, beak, and found out she had parasites in her poo, which they treated. So she is in good shape now.


----------



## Kerryann (Apr 28, 2012)

megoon said:


> I just want to take him because I'm such a worry ward and I'm constantly paranoid that something is wrong with him. He's my baby!



I took mine to the vet within the first few days of getting them. I wanted them checked for parasites and given a general health look over. I have a vet very close who owns tortoises and he gave me a lot of valueable information.


----------

